# موقع أكثر من رائع



## AHMED.FA (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحبابي في الله أحضرت لكم موقع أكثر من رائع وفي غاية الأهمية وفكرته ممتازة
الموقع لمشاركة تصميمات الكاد حيث يوجد عليه الألاف منها وفي قسمنا هذا يوكد الكثير من التصميمات الكاملة لماكينات CNC كل ما عليك هو البحث في الموقع عما تريد 
ويمكنك رفع تصميماتك ليستفيد منها الأخرون 
الموقع من توصيات مهندس جميل إسمه المهندس خالد عياش له مشاركات معنا بالقسم جزاه الله كل خير أسألكم الدعاء له بالتوفيق والسداد
وأتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه 
GrabCAD​


----------



## mkrahmat (19 مايو 2013)

جميييييييييييييييييل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله حاجه عجيبه ياناس يعني الراجل المشمهندس احمد فوزي جزاه الله خير جاب لكم الموقع الرائع ده لغاية عندكم ومافيش غير واحد بس اللي علق عليه

وعاوزين الناس تساعدكم وتجيب لكم علم لغاية عندكم ومافيش حتى كلمة شكرا

دلوقتي هاتقعدوا تعترضوا على طريقة كلامي ويصح وما يصحش ومش اسلوب كلام وكده وبتاع وشاي بالنعناع انا عارف

عموما براحتكم على الآخر


----------



## AHMED.FA (21 مايو 2013)

أخي الكبير طارق 
والله يكفيني أنك مررت على موضوعي
المهم إيه رأيك في الموقع ؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2013)

انا مشترك عليه من أكثر من سنة ونصف ولي عليه اعمال كثيره

جزاك الله خيرا هو موقع رائع لا شك


----------



## abdoumalek (22 مايو 2013)

الله عليك ىا هندسه تسلم الايادى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 مايو 2013)

http://grabcad.com/tareq_belal-1/projects


https://d2t1xqejof9utc.cloudfront.net/screenshots/pics/d60e60467f230d75769a373ba4bb8470/medium.JPG


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الأعضاء احب اعلمكم بأن كل موقع له إيجابياته وسلبياته وهناك الكثير منا يعترض على بعض تصرفات هذا الملتقى ولكن عاوز اقول لكم على حاجه واشوف رأيكم ايه فيها

في المشاركة السابقة ستجدون اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثي الأبعاد

عملته على برنامج السوليد ووركس ورفعته على الموقع الرائع اللذي اسمه جراب كاد

وفوجئت بأن إذارة الموقع حذفت الملف ونقلته إلى الملفات الخاصة المخفية التي لا يراها إلا صاحبها وإدارة الملتقى بحجة أن هذا له علاقة بالدين ومخالف لقانون الملتقى 

أما أن تضع صليبا أو ما يشابهه من الشعارات الدينيه الأخرى فهذا ليس مخالفا لقانون الموقع

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وموعدنا معهم يوم القيامة وسيعلم اللذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون


----------



## AHMED.FA (23 مايو 2013)

يبقى نعمل حملة لكل العرب ينسحبوا من الموقع وقبل ما ينسحبوا يسيبو رسالة لأصحاب الموقع تكون واحدة ومتفق عليها 
بتوجعهم قوي المقاطعات 
إيه رأيك ؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أعتقد أنها ستفرق معهم وممكن يزداد العناد أكثر وخصوصا أنهم أكثر منا احترافيه في مثل هذه الأمور

هذا الأمر جعلني حزينا طول اليوم ولكن ما هدأني في نهاية اليوم قليلا أنهم فعلا كاتبين هذه الشروط في قوانين الموقع "أن الموقع خاص بالتصاميم الهندسية ولا يسمح باستخدام الشعارات الدينيه وكل ما يتصل بالدين أو المعتقدان الدينيه والفكرية وعدم فرض رأي أو عقيدة على أحد حيث أن الأعضاء من جميع أنحاء العالم "
وأيضا حذفوا لي ملف عن سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فهدأت وعلمت أنهم لم يتعمدوا حذف ما يخص حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

ثانيا لا أعتقد أننا سنتفق جميعا وننسحب فنحن لم يأت موعد اتحادنا بعد يا أخي الحبيب 

هذا الوقت سياتي كما قال اليهود "لن يغلبنا المسلمون إلا أذا أصبح عدد المصلين في صلاة الفجر بالمساجد كما في صلاة الجمعة"


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 مايو 2013)

سيبك منهم وصلي على سيدك 

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## abdoumalek (23 مايو 2013)

انا مش عضو فى الموقع بس هعمل عضويه ثم هنسحب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طيب لعله خير وأول الغيث قطره

بس استنى شويه من فضلك عاوزين نناقش الموضوع وندرسه مع بعض صح وناخد القرار الأفضل وبعديننفذه ونشوف أي الافكار افضل من حيث الدعوة إلى الله ونصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

وعاوز اقول لك حاجه إذا ربنا وفقنا وجعلنا سبب في هداية عبد واحد منهم أحسن من اننا ننسحب كلنا من موقعهم ونتركهم على ضلالهم

النبي كان احرص الناس على هداية الكفار وانقاذهم من النار مش كده برده ولا إيه؟

يبقى نفكر كويس قوي الأول علشان نتصرف بحكمه ونطبق هذه الآية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة"

وما تنساش انهم كفار وجهال يعني نحن بالنسبة لهم على ضلالة ويعتقدون أنهم على الحق


----------



## داود بن داود (25 مايو 2013)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا ................. إهدااااااااااااااااااااااااء Prophet mohamed onlay - Other - 3D CAD model - GrabCAD


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 مايو 2013)

وعليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليمات
يعني رأي حضرتك إيه أخي طارق ؟ يعني عاوزين نبدأ ؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 مايو 2013)

تسلم إيدك يا بشمهندس داوود شغل أكتر من رائع 
وعليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم


----------



## خالد محمد1 (25 مايو 2013)

موقع جميل جداً ولكن لا خير في هذا الموقع إن لم يحترم شعائرنا
معكم بالمقاطعة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاول عاوزين نتناقش ونفكر في طرق مختلفه ويكون الهدف منها شيئين

1- نصرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعتقد أنه ليس هناك نصرة للنبي يحبها هو صلى الله عليه وسلم ويفرح بها أكثر من اننا نعرف الكفار به وننقل لهم فضائله وصفاته وندعوهم إلى دينه فهذا أكثر شيء كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحمل همه وهو انقاذ البشر جميعا من النار قدر استطاعته حتى قال له الله "فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات" وقال له "فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثرهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا"

2- الدعوة للإسلام ونشر رحمة الله وتبليغ نوره إلى الخلق أجمعين وعلينا أن نتحلى بالصبر والحكمة والرحمة والحرص على هذاية الناس وعدم التصدي لهم بالقسوة والعنف حتى لا ينفروا منا وقبل أن تردوا علي فليتخيل كل واحد منكم أن الله قدر له وخلقه غير مسلم ومن اب وام غير مسلمين وفي بلد غير مسلم ما موقفه في هذه الحالة هل سيستجيب إلى من يدعوه لتبديل دينه بسهولة أم سيحذوا حذو هؤلاء الجهلاء

فاتخذوا من هدي المصطفى وسنته نبراس لكم وسراجا ينير لكم طريق الدعوة إلى الله

واعتبر يا أخي أن هذا انسان ابتلي بمرض عضال وليس هناك اعظم من الابتلاء في الدين والعقيدة فاحمدوا الله أن خلقكم مسلمين وأشفقوا على هؤلاء الكفار نعم أشفقوا عليهم وادعوهم إلى الله وإن أبوا وحاربونا فسنحاربهم ونقتلهم ولكن قبل ذلك علينا دعوتهم باللين والحلم والحكمة والموعظة والعقل

عندي فكرة نتناقش فيها معا وعندما نصل الى رأي نتفق عليه ننفذها

الفكرة هي

جميع الأخوة المسلمين كل واحد يرفع تصاميم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مختلفة الاشكال والالوان والتصاميم ونعبر لهم عن حبنا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وننقل لهم خصلة من خصالة وخلقا من أخلاقه وسمة من سمات شخصيته وكل اللي يعرف أحد مسلم على الموقع يقول له على الفكره دي

إيه رأيكم مش ده حل افضل من المقاطعة

المقاطعة من وجهة نظري انسحاب واستسلام


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 مايو 2013)

فكرة رائعة ولتكن التصميمات على قدر الإمكان بلغات أجنبية 
وأنا عندي فكرة أخري أعمل عليها منذ فترة وأوشكت على الخروج للنور بإذن الله 
بعمل موقع إسمه الحبيب مبدأيا هيبقى باللغة العربية والإنجليزية وبإذن الله سوف يكون بكل لغات العالم فيما بعد وبيتكلم عن كل حاجة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن أقواله " أحاديثه " وصفاته والسيرة الذاتيه والطب النبوي والإقتصاد انبوي والسياسة النبوية وكل حاجة متعلقة بيه عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم 
وقريب جدا هيتنشر بإذن الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (18 يوليو 2013)

اوووه موقع كتير نايس .. يسلمو بش مهندس ^_^


----------



## 2aljalal (18 يوليو 2013)

عاشت الايايدي باين موقع جيد


----------



## موفق الشمالي (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الأعزاء أود ان اشارككم بمقطع فيديو باللغة العربية حول آلية عمل المخرطة الآلية من وصول الرسمة حتى انتهاء تصنيع القطعة .
طبعا الفيديو يفتقر للتفاصيل وذلك ليس من باب التعمد ولكن للاسف لا يوجد لدي المزيد من الوقت حاليا .…


الرجاء اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
وعلى كل اهلي في مصر ...اسبم يمينك اخي السيد احمد ..جزاك الله كل خير ..ولك من الله الاجر والثواب ...ومنا الشكر والترحاب ..
انا شاب من فلسطين 
اعمل حاليا على ماكنة CNC من نوع ايطالي emmegi cnc machine ... ونعمل التصميم بواسطة برنامج ال camplus....وينافسني في العمل مهندسين اسرائيليين .....اريد ان اتعامل مع هذا البرنامج باحترافية ...هل لك بمساعدتي اخي ..وشكرا لك مرة اخرى ...انتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mostafa_realty (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## azaharna (18 فبراير 2014)

AHMED.FA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحبابي في الله أحضرت لكم موقع أكثر من رائع وفي غاية الأهمية وفكرته ممتازة
> الموقع لمشاركة تصميمات الكاد حيث يوجد عليه الألاف منها وفي قسمنا هذا يوكد الكثير من التصميمات الكاملة لماكينات CNC كل ما عليك هو البحث في الموقع عما تريد
> ويمكنك رفع تصميماتك ليستفيد منها الأخرون
> ...


والله مشكور وتسلم يا بشمهندس موقع رائع


----------



## mohamed fooly (1 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك يا رب وارجوك لا تحرمنا من معلوماتك القيمة انا لسا جايب مكنة راوتر وبحاول اقوى نفسى فى العمل عليها فانا ارجو رزق حلال وازا كان لديك اى معلومات او برامج او رسومات اى شىئ يخص مكن الراوتر فارجو ان ترسلو لى وهذا هو الايمال الخاص بى [email protected] وساكون شاكر اليك اخول محمد محمود


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

:7:


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (4 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااا


----------



## sagate (30 سبتمبر 2014)

موقع يعطيك الاشكال الهندسية ب gcode http://intuwiz.azurewebsites.net/MillContours/Index#.VCu6AWvZK-p


----------



## نادر بيلا (1 أكتوبر 2014)

الله عليك وتسلم من كل شر لأنك دال على الخير 
والدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمد ابن غزة (12 أبريل 2015)

انزل الملف وما يفتح في الاتو كاد


----------



## عمادقطاطشة (26 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله الجنه وبارك الله بك


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع الرائع وان شاء الله ستجد ما تتمناه
http://www.homofaciens.de/subjectindex_en_navion.htm


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

موقع اكثر من واقع... ممتازززز


----------

